# A few new Pics of Martini and gidget



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thought I would share a few new pics of Martini and Gidget for 2019 

The first two are Gidget and Martini in a growler Coozie at our favorite brewery lol




















The next one is Martini being adorable laying in her dog bed like a human



















Lastly, Some pics of them sunning on a warm winter day. On one you can see brother Hooligan in the the background 



















not liking the way Photobuckets watermarks are covering the photos :-(

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Is that a Great Dane in one of the pictures? Looks like he/she wants to interact with the chihuahuas? Most Danes are scared of tiny dogs; or at least those I have seen. Years ago when Bonnie was 5 months I took her to Camp Gone To The Dogs, in Stowe Vt. There was a HUGE mastiff there. They got a picture of the two of them lying side by side. Good for the Camp--they labeled it Big or Small we take them all!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

As always, your kids are so adorable! They take such great pictures. Martini appears to have fitted in beautifully to your fur family.
I was so glad to see a photo of your Dane in these shots. He is beautiful, and I love Danes. I had two back in the 70's~ such a sweet breed.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have always had Danes and Chihuahuas or at least most of my adult life. They interact all the time as my Dane is indoors too, he was just outside at that time. It was a beautiful day. 

I think the Danes being afraid of small dogs is just a thing some get on video when their dog isnt that socialized and never seen a small dog before. I show Great Danes in AKC Conformation and worked with Great Dane rescue for years before relocating to where I live now. I have never once ran across a Dane afraid of the smaller dogs, curious maybe but they always want to play with them which can be worrisome if they are not supervised or do not know to be careful. My older Chihuahuas pretty much ignore them but my youngest wants to play with my Dane badly but both are still puppies so I have to supervise their play. My Dane is trained to not rough house in the house so he comes in and lays down. My past male Chihuahuas were always great friends with my past Danes.


----------

